

Latest Android Platform Version Distribution - stanleydrew
http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-versions.html

======
blocke
The vast majority of 1.5 based phones in the US will be getting upgrades to
2.1 in the next couple months.

Only phones not getting updated to 2.1 will have paths to 1.6.

Google has declared its own apps will target 1.6 and 2.1 and vendors (at least
in the US) have been working on getting their phones upgraded these past few
months.

1.5 is a dead platform and I suspect at least from the US that graph will look
very different by winter.

------
drtse4
What i would really like to see is the geographical distribution of those
users, just to see if there is some underestimated market that could be
reached (e.g. what is the percentage of chinese/taiwanese/japanese users?).

------
stanleydrew
Surprising to see 1.5 leading these numbers. It seems the complaints about
fragmentation aren't unfounded.

